
Nine auto makers partner with Apple for 'Eyes Free' Siri support - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/06/12/nine_auto_makers_partner_with_apple_for_eyes_free_siri_support.html
======
SlipperySlope
Of course, this is just an intermediate-term situation. By 2020, available
self-drive cars will allow the human passengers to devote all their attention
wherever they want.

